# Are Amritdharis Allowed To Dance Bhangra?



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 20, 2018)

I am an amritdhari and absolutely love music.  Whenever I hear a dhol beating it rips through me like a hot knife through butter and I become very excited and instinctively start to move.  However, I read something on Google Quora in which someone said it is not allowed and if an amritdhari dances then they must apologize to Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji in front of Panj Piayre.  Is this true?  I want to do the right thing, but the music is so beautiful.  If you answer me with a quote from RM or something, could you please also indicate which section you are quoting? Thank you.


----------



## Ishna (May 20, 2018)

There is no prohibition.  Why would there be?  It's dancing!  

A certain stuffy element doesn't seem to like the idea of people dancing, but it's not a written, official prohibition anywhere in mainstream Sikhi that I've ever become aware of.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 21, 2018)

Ishna said:


> There is no prohibition.  Why would there be?  It's dancing!
> 
> A certain stuffy element doesn't seem to like the idea of people dancing, but it's not a written, official prohibition anywhere in mainstream Sikhi that I've ever become aware of.


Thank you.  Personally, I think dancing is an essential expression of joy and our hearts are our drums.  In fact, in Jap Sahib is says something to the effect that Guru Sahib plays the tunes and beats the drum and makes everybody dance.

However, I was very concerned after I read that person's comments on Quora.  He claimed he was quoting from Rehat Maryada.

In any case, I am sure we need to be careful as to the particular songs we listen and dance to, as a lot of songs have very depreciating lyrics.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (May 21, 2018)

I don’t see anything wrong with it but be cautious. Don’t give wrong impressions with Bolywood dances which can be erotic. There’s nothing in Sikh Rehet Maryada to say its prohibited.


----------



## Ishna (May 21, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Thank you.  Personally, I think dancing is an essential expression of joy and our hearts are our drums.  In fact, in Jap Sahib is says something to the effect that Guru Sahib plays the tunes and beats the drum and makes everybody dance.
> 
> However, I was very concerned after I read that person's comments on Quora.  He claimed he was quoting from Rehat Maryada.
> 
> In any case, I am sure we need to be careful as to the particular songs we listen and dance to, as a lot of songs have very depreciating lyrics.



The Rehat Maryada is freely available online in English and Punjabi so you can have a look next time someone makes a claim that doesn't seem right to you.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 21, 2018)

Harkiran Kaur said:


> I don’t see anything wrong with it but be cautious. Don’t give wrong impressions with Bolywood dances which can be erotic. There’s nothing in Sikh Rehet Maryada to say its prohibited.


Thank you.  Actually, I don't even have an interest in Bollywood dancing, as you say they can tend to be erotic, but my interest is in bhangra and gidda (though not for myself LOL!)


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 21, 2018)

Ishna said:


> The Rehat Maryada is freely available online in English and Punjabi so you can have a look next time someone makes a claim that doesn't seem right to you.


Thank you.  You wouldn't be able to post a link would you, or can I just google it?


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 21, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Thank you.  You wouldn't be able to post a link would you, or can I just google it?


Wait.  I clicked on English and Punjabi and those were the links.  Thanks!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 21, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> I am an amritdhari and absolutely love music.  Whenever I hear a dhol beating it rips through me like a hot knife through butter and I become very excited and instinctively start to move.  However, I read something on Google Quora in which someone said it is not allowed and if an amritdhari dances then they must apologize to Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji in front of Panj Piayre.  Is this true?  I want to do the right thing, but the music is so beautiful.  If you answer me with a quote from RM or something, could you please also indicate which section you are quoting? Thank you.



Amardeep Singh 1000,

Guru Fateh.

Btw, I met 999  and he was also confused.

As Sikhi is a pragmatic way of life as per SGGS, our only Guru, it cannot become dogmatic for an Amritdhari. The interesting part is that SGGS is all poetry which has been designated to all different kinds of Raags, the Indian Classical music, then how can dancing be forbidden in Sikhi?


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 21, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Amardeep Singh 1000,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...


Yes, that makes perfect sense!


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 22, 2018)

I also found the following from SGGSJi:

Page 124, Line 19
ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਗਾਵੈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਚੈ ਹਰਿ ਸੇਤੀ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
गुरमुखि गावै गुरमुखि नाचै हरि सेती चितु लावणिआ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Gurmukẖ gāvai gurmukẖ nācẖai har seṯī cẖiṯ lāvaṇi▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o.
The Gurmukhs sing, *the Gurmukhs dance*, and focus their consciousness on the Lord. ||1||Pause||
*Guru Amar Das* 

Now, this has nothing to do with bhangra per se, but it does say that an elevated soul does indeed dance.


----------



## sukhsingh (May 23, 2018)

My favourite dance move is changing the bulb ..
Lights me up


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 24, 2018)

sukhsingh said:


> My favourite dance move is changing the bulb ..
> Lights me up


LOL


----------



## Admin (May 24, 2018)

Related discussion: Dancing And Gurbani


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (May 24, 2018)

Aman Singh said:


> Related discussion: Dancing And Gurbani


Thanks!


----------



## Admin (Jun 3, 2018)

this!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=406738696473942


----------



## Ishna (Jun 4, 2018)

Awesome moves!!  Made my day


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Jun 4, 2018)

Aman Singh said:


> Related discussion: Dancing And Gurbani


Thank you, sir.  I have read that discussion, and I found it to be very interesting.  Personally, I find it to be very touching that someone wants to move and sway to kirtan, because that is proof that they are being moved by it.  I don't dance to kirtan, but I sing very loudly along with it.  I read through Rehat Maryada, and there is absolutely no mention of dancing in it, one way or another.  I don't know where that person whose note I had read got his information that RM forbids amrithdaris to dance.  It was on Quora, and I have lost that note, so I am unable to contest him.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Jun 4, 2018)

Aman Singh said:


> this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir, that is great, but isn't that reinforcing the stereotype that we are always dancing? LOL!


----------



## Ishna (Jun 4, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Sir, that is great, but isn't that reinforcing the stereotype that we are always dancing? LOL!



Is that a stereotype in Indian culture?  I'm not familiar with it and neither is my European friend.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Jun 4, 2018)

Ishna said:


> Is that a stereotype in Indian culture?  I'm not familiar with it and neither is my European friend.


According to what I have seen, it is a stereotype of Punjabis--always singing and dancing.  However, a lot do live up to the reputation.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 4, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> Sir, that is great, but isn't that reinforcing the stereotype that we are always dancing? LOL!


On my next trip to Brasil, I will take you there to see what dancing and music do to those people, in stereo.


----------



## Amardeep Singh 1000 (Jun 4, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> On my next trip to Brasil, I will take you there to see what dancing and music do to those people, in stereo.


Hee hee heeeee.


----------



## swarn bains (Jul 19, 2018)

dancing in sikhism is not prohibited . it does not mention in sggs. people who tell u that it is prohibited are illiterate and want to preserve their authority upon the sikh public. go and enjoy it. i suggest wnen you dance say guru guru wahigur wahigur and see his picture in your mind. i used to do it and enjoyed it with the the bhangra beat but now i am old and unable to dance.


----------



## Sikhilove (Jul 31, 2018)

Amardeep Singh 1000 said:


> I am an amritdhari and absolutely love music.  Whenever I hear a dhol beating it rips through me like a hot knife through butter and I become very excited and instinctively start to move.  However, I read something on Google Quora in which someone said it is not allowed and if an amritdhari dances then they must apologize to Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji in front of Panj Piayre.  Is this true?  I want to do the right thing, but the music is so beautiful.  If you answer me with a quote from RM or something, could you please also indicate which section you are quoting? Thank you.





If it were prohibited would you accept it?

Truth isn't a party pooper

It leads us to become our best selves. If u look at pictures of the Gurus, you'll notice they always look content

Were supposed to be happy and enjoy our lives, but just to detach from the rubbish, ie bad thoughts, actions and deeds


----------

